# Jenna Jameson in 20 years - Very interesting



## MsCuppyCakes (May 25, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/05/25/jenna-...-is-your-life/


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

haha, I don't think she will look thaaaat bad.


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

wow, maybe 30 years...


----------



## aziajs (May 25, 2007)

Lol!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

haha naw. I dont think she will let herself go in that direction!


----------



## little teaser (May 25, 2007)

more like joan rivers if she keeps up with ALL the plastic surgery, i use to think she was really hot, i guess i still do from the neck down..lol


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 25, 2007)

No way. Jenna looks horrible now. She used to be gorgeous, and now she's anorexic and those breasts on her anorexic body look like 2 watermelons on a stick.


----------



## little teaser (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_No way. Jenna looks horrible now. She used to be gorgeous, and now she's anorexic and those breasts on her anorexic body look like 2 watermelons on a stick._

 
she looks anorexic or she IS anorexic?? theres a huge diffrence ya know.


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

shes been road hard and put away wet!


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2007)

i think jenna's really pretty...or, she was at least. i think she looked much better with more meat on her bones. i don't think ellen barkin really looks that bad either, though.

ugh i ope jenna doesn't go the way of joan rivers or mary tyler moore.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I think they both look great.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_she looks anorexic or she IS anorexic?? theres a huge diffrence ya know._

 
nvm, she's not. someone told me she was. maybe not anorexic but scary looking. she used to be so gorgeous!

before






after


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

O my! She looks like a manequin or a wax statue in this pic.


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2007)

On her myspace page she addressed her weight:

_My weight 

I feel like I need to address the weight rumors that have been swirling for a few months now. This saddens me... only because, everyone that is judging me... has absolutely NO idea what is happening in my life. People are hateful and accuse me of being a drug addict, or an anorexic. Does anyone seem to remember the fact that I am going through a nasty divorce? It has been weighing heavily on me. I worked extremely hard for years to secure my success, and i have been forced to fight for everything I busted my ass for. This has definitely affected my weight. It really hurts that my fans and everyone else) have taken it upon themselves to be so horrible, screaming eat a burger! or we want the old jenna back! I'm sure everyone out there has gone through tough times, and this is when I need support. 
I wish I could enlighten everyone with what is exactly going on in my divorce and business, but I can't because of legal proceedings. I really hope everyone understands and remembers I am human, and I really need friends and the love and support right now.
Soon the divorce will be settled and I am hoping to come out unscathed, but my x is doing his best to make it hard. Thanks for all of your support, and remember I love you!_

I don't know what is going on.  I just hope she can get it together.  She really doesn't look healthy.


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_shes been road hard and put away wet!_

 
Hahahhahahahahaha.......ewwwwey!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 22, 2007)

It hink ellen barkin is very pretty, for her age.


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 22, 2007)

what did she do to her face. uuuck


----------

